# CSU lost the Nova Home Loans Arizona bowl



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 29, 2015)

I am really excited. My dad went to CSU, we have a rental house up there and my cousin is a student, along with his friend that is up skiing with us this weekend.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 29, 2015)

My avatar is me in the CSU shirt my cousin gave me yesterday


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 29, 2015)

I'll cheer for CSU too


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 29, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> I'll cheer for CSU too


Thank you!!! They are losing by only 2, if they loose tomorrow could be pretty bad


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 29, 2015)

This is getting nerve raking, about 2 and a half minutes left and CSU is only ahead by one point


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 29, 2015)

I am only calm on the outside. The boys that go to CSU are downstairs doing something else. I can say one thing for sure, this is going to be close.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 29, 2015)

Few, they are watching it, just heard a comment on the commercial


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 29, 2015)

DARN!!! We were so choose


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 29, 2015)

I am sorta concerned about tomorrow and even tonight could turn bad, seems like I should put out the cake and figure out what is going to stop them from being so annoyed. I am just going to have to not talk about it


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 29, 2015)

Actually tonight shouldn't be bad, they are playing video games downstairs and seem, from the noise outside, into there video games


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 29, 2015)

Sorry


----------



## greybeard (Dec 29, 2015)

#17 Baylor ran (literally) all over NC tonight. A disappointing year for Baylor Bears tho, losing their starting QB earlier in the year really hurt, then lost their 2nd string QB in November, but they used 5 different temporary qbs for this game, (they used a receiver as a qb for their last reg season game) and Baylor ran for (gulp) 645 yards on  the ground tonight. That, sets a bowl record--for any bowl ever played.
That's an impressive win against a Tarheel team that was ranked #10 before the game.
http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...injuries-russell-athletic-bowl-north-carolina


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 30, 2015)

greybeard said:


> #17 Baylor ran (literally) all over NC tonight. A disappointing year for Baylor Bears tho, losing their starting QB earlier in the year really hurt, then lost their 2nd string QB in November, but they used 5 different temporary qbs for this game, (they used a receiver as a qb for their last reg season game) and Baylor ran for (gulp) 645 yards on  the ground tonight. That, sets a bowl record--for any bowl ever played.
> That's an impressive win against a Tarheel team that was ranked #10 before the game.
> http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...injuries-russell-athletic-bowl-north-carolina


I was surprised at how Baylor ran over UNC like that with so many players out
Tar Heel defense was alway suspect and Baylor offensive line dominated 
@greybeard  I think you could have rushed for over 100 yards if Baylor had put you in the game


----------



## greybeard (Dec 30, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> I was surprised at how Baylor ran over UNC like that with so many players out
> Tar Heel defense was alway suspect and Baylor offensive line dominated
> @greybeard  I think you could have rushed for over 100 yards if Baylor had put you in the game



Nope, I had a open heart bypass (x4) surgery first week of Oct, and they harvested the donor vein from the same leg that had suffered tissue damage from a copperhead bite a few years ago. The running days are over forever for this 65 yr old.
Hopefully by March/April, I will be able to climb back up on a horse..we'll see.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 30, 2015)

So I prepared for a bad day and got a great day. The boys got distracted in video games last night and then slept in this morning and I said two things, one about the loose and one about go CSU that my friend said last night for a deal.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 31, 2015)

For the past three years while my cousin has gone there CSU has made it to a bowl, just not a big one. Some day in the future they will make it to a big bowl and our family will celebrate like crazy.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 27, 2016)

WOW, I made a huge deal over it. Sorry I was a little obnoxious


----------

